# Galvinized Water Trough



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

My wife purchased a galvinized water trough, well it might be a basin, and we have been keeping the water in it for the goats. 

Just this past weekend she had pointed out that they could come up with some type of poisoning due to being served water in this type of vessel. 

Should this be of concern to us in that it rarely happens or do we need to act quickly and remove the basin for a more appropiate plastic vessel?

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I would think that anything you water in is fine as long as it is kept clean. Horses have been drinking out of galvinized troughs for years with no problems. Just clean it well once a weekk or when it looks dirty. I have known people to put gold fish in the troughs also to keep the algae down.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom has used a galvanized washtub for years as a pasture water source for her goats for years with no ill effects...it does need to be scrubbed periodically and even though it's galvanized, it will still rust...especially aroung the rivets where the handles are.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never understood how/why galvanized waterers are okay to use. If you are building w/galv. nails (and other galv. building products), you are supposed to throughly scrub your hands after touching them. I do use a large galv. waterer for my chickens @ night - just to keep clean water for them. Otherwise, the chickens, goats, dogs get water in plastic/rubber/stainless steel. Sorry to post when I have no advice to give, but I do understand simplynewt's wife having qualms about the waterer & wonder myself...


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all and the understanding potentialfarm. My wife, IMO, seemed to be over-reacting to what was read as a few cases. My interpretation was that a few is not alot but the chance of poisoning is still there or it would not be mentioned and hence the reason for the question here. 

She will be pleased to know that there are some here that think it would be fine to use this tyope of vessal as a waterer. 

Thanks again for the uplifting advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have been around for many years... but... if you have any doubts... I wouldn't use it for peace of mind.... and not having to put yourself through worrying about them... :hug: :wink:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

The older galvanized tubs and troughs and water lines were made with lead. Probably not a good idea to use them as lead poisoning could be a problem. I know a zinc coating is used today in a lot of cases for galvanized steel, but I would consult the manufacturer or the place where you bought the basin to be sure.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with those who said it shouldn't hurt them. My duck waterer is made of galvanized metal. I also grew up on a cattle farm and we used galvanized horse troughs all the time. Heck we had a cup made from galvanized metal hanging on our well in the yard that we all drank out of. I can't imagine it would be much different for goats.


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The waterer will stay for now and it will be kept nice and clean.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could always paint the inside with epoxy paint. The type made for metal roofs is drinking water safe.


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

goathiker said:


> You could always paint the inside with epoxy paint. The type made for metal roofs is drinking water safe.


I think I will keep it as is for right now goathiker. I am keeping it clean and refrshing it every day. It does bring me to another question though...

During the winter, do the girls need to be supplied heated water?

It does get below 32 degrees and their galvanized water trough will turn into a block of ice sometime during this winter.


----------

